# Manual for 1995 Kawasaki 300 Bayou?



## manwithplan46151 (Jul 24, 2011)

Where can I get a cheap service manual download for a 1995 Bayou 300 4x4? Anyone help? Thx. Danny


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

We have it up through 1992....

1985-1992 Kawasaki KLF300 Bayou 300

Not sure what all changed between 92 & 95 though.


----------

